# Boarding Japan



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might check out the Japan Jongified thread at TGR. Also, some of the Japan Maggots at TGR started up a Japanese snow related site Poachninja to spread word about the area. I think it has a backcountry tinge to it, but a I think you could get a lot of good info from those guys. Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome to the forum first off, secondly, i have heard japan has some SICK boarding


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys I had a look it all looks so good. Oh so tempting I need to win the lotto


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Dude take me with you!


----------

